# Wabi-kuza III



## Pedro Rosa (12 May 2015)

... well, another one is here  ... and it's done for some 5 months.
IKEA bowl and light from the Sun 
On Facebook i called it JABoP - Just Another Bunch of Plants  Lilaeopsis, Hygrophila Pinnatifida, Pogostemon Erectus, some moss, etc...


----------



## Andy D (12 May 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Wallace (12 May 2015)

Beautiful, that really is stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 May 2015)

Totally awesome


----------



## Rahms (13 May 2015)

amazing!

it looks kinda moist, do you still have to spray it daily (or more)?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (13 May 2015)

Thanks guys.
Yes, I still do it everyday.


----------



## Noman (13 May 2015)

This is gorgeous. Is there a journal about it?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 May 2015)

Hi Pedro, Wabi-Kusa Heaven   JABoP


----------



## Mick.Dk (13 May 2015)

Nice one, Pedro 
Hyg. pinnatifida - Lim. hippuridoides - Hyd. tripartita and the Alternanthera (though a little dull) are very easy to flower. With the intense sun-light it should not take long, really.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (13 May 2015)

Hi Mick,

Thanks!



Mick.Dk said:


> Nice one, Pedro
> Hyg. pinnatifida - Lim. hippuridoides - Hyd. tripartita and the Alternanthera (though a little dull) are very easy to flower. With the intense sun-light it should not take long, really.



Yes, all those plants 
I have another one where Althenathera is ... well... giant  A color like i've never seen before on a emersed plant.
Flowers are small 



Noman said:


> This is gorgeous. Is there a journal about it?



Noman, unfortunately only this topic

Pedro.


----------



## The_Iceman (14 May 2015)

Fantastic images and healthy plants! I like that...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jul 2015)

Hi Pedro, How are things going ?


----------

